# The Halberd, reach weapon or not?



## Elwood Slayer (Aug 31, 2004)

I believe that Halberd is not denoted as a reach weapon in the 3.5e Player's Handbook, although intuitively one would think that Halberds would work like other Polearms.

A friend forwarded me an excellent 3.5e D&D excel spreadsheet character sheet (the one originally created by Dexter Lieu, and Updated/Modified by Travis Woodall). In this spreadsheet, Halberd is denoted as a Reach weapon.

Has the 3.5 player's handbook been errata'd to make halberd a reach weapon, or is the spreadsheet incorrect? Or am I actually just misremembering my PHB?


----------



## The Souljourner (Aug 31, 2004)

Spreadsheets are not official errata 

The spreadsheet is incorrect.  Halberds are not reach weapons.

-The Souljourner


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Aug 31, 2004)

Actually, halberds, as represented in D&D, aren't the same length as polearms.  They're more like a quarterstaff with a pointy end.

You could certainly design a reach halberd, but it might be easier to just use one of the polearms already present; might I recommend the guisarme?


----------



## Storm Raven (Aug 31, 2004)

Elwood Slayer said:
			
		

> I believe that Halberd is not denoted as a reach weapon in the 3.5e Player's Handbook, although intuitively one would think that Halberds would work like other Polearms.




It does, just like spears and scythes. That doesn't make it a reach weapon though.


----------



## Aaron2 (Aug 31, 2004)

Elwood Slayer said:
			
		

> I believe that Halberd is not denoted as a reach weapon in the 3.5e Player's Handbook, although intuitively one would think that Halberds would work like other Polearms.




Despite their length, Halberds were held more like a staff. They were mainly close combat weapons. Here are some pictures from the 1400s to illustrate ....

http://www.thehaca.com/arttalk/Montfort1.JPG
http://www.thehaca.com/essays/polaxe1.JPG

Compare those to the use of a spear where one hand is on the butt and the majority of the weapon is in front of the wielder.
http://www.thehaca.com/NewArchive/Hcavacalbo.jpg

The Royal Armories in Leeds made some great videos of re-enactors dualing with this weapon. It really gives you a good feel for it. They also have videos of a knight donning full plate, a dude shooting and reloaded a crossbow with a windlass, and a pretty good look at a Japanese swordsmith making a katana. Fantastic museum.

Aaron


----------



## Darklone (Sep 1, 2004)

Agree with the posters above on the short length of most historical halberds and their use.

Just wanted to add the nice feat in CW that allows a halberd user (only weapon with slashing, bludgeoning and piercing damage) additional attacks with TWF.


----------



## nimisgod (Sep 1, 2004)

In CW, there's also the halberd with reach... that is the Exotic Weapon called the Poleaxe


----------

